# What are you listening to ?



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)

I like this song


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)

That was kind of cool Billy...

One of my all time favorites....


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2015)

Amazing song.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Asclepias, for posting it I thought all rap was crap... That was an a amazing song...

The song that got over me, missing my deceased wife and I was trying to quit...

Thanks pink


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)

Another one of my favorites, when the boss had soul and cool before his plastic surgery.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2015)

This is a good one from Creed too.  I always liked them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2015)

A uplifting song


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Another one of my favorites, when the boss had soul and cool before his plastic surgery.....


Never heard of this song. Its pretty good.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2015)

The God MC....I wake up to this every morning.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Another one of my favorites, when the boss had soul and cool before his plastic surgery.....
> ...



If you never heard that one listen to this one.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2015)

For some classic southern rock, I love these songs . . .


----------



## indiajo (Aug 2, 2015)

This Chinese girl is one of my favs since 10 years.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 2, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****CHUCKLE*****



What's with all the *****CHUCKLING*****  ???


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

This is my favorite J Lo song, and I'm listening to it right now!


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Another one of my favorites, when the boss had soul and cool before his plastic surgery.....
> ...


That surprises me.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > *****CHUCKLE*****
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

​


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

I also LOVE Gloria Estefan!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


 That's a cool song and she is cute


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

Getting warmed up!
​


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

I love this song and lyrics


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


>


This isn't all TS, but it's a great trio...
​


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

I think this is the last of 1989 on YouTube...for now
​


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> Getting warmed up!
> ​


 Thanks never heard that song before, I swear Taylor is going to go down in history as the most talented song writers , singers in history, she has a talent from God and she knows how to use it, hit after hit


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Getting warmed up!
> ...



And she has good role models...


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

This song reminds me of my Dad, even down to the name on one of the boats.
​


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

This one too...
​


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 3, 2015)

If ya' can't laugh at yourself...well, how sad.
​


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > *****CHUCKLE*****
> ...








Would you rather I ran around using a...

*****SAD SMILE*****
*****EVIL SMILE*****
or
*****LECHEROUS GRIN*****

....instead?

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2015)

My music, fondest of memories of a time so much better than today!

My 50s iHeartRadio


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 3, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> My music, fondest of memories of a time so much better than today!
> 
> My 50s iHeartRadio








*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



None of the above.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



Oh hey, I know.  This one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should use this one from now on, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> My music, fondest of memories of a time so much better than today!
> 
> My 50s iHeartRadio



Well, it's nice that they have this so you can listen to your music whenever you like!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > My music, fondest of memories of a time so much better than today!
> ...



IHeart has all sorts of music, and probably 90% of every radio station in the country on it... a wealth of entertainment and news!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








They're a part of my persona... my individuality if you will. You'll just have to learn to live with it because I'm...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








How about this one instead?

*****EVIL CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



Meh, I like mine better.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








Not gonna' happen darlin'.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

Sons of bitches!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

James Gang!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

My favorite James Gang song . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

A friend of mine recently turned me on to this.  I didn't know about this Joe Walsh band before.    This is pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

One of my favorite guitar pieces here.  Yeah!  Let's rock!    At about 2:00 on, he really starts getting into it.  It is mesmerizing.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

^^^

Alex Lifeson, that is.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2015)

On Obama's playlist. Pretty nice.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2015)

Also on Obama's playlist


----------



## james bond (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Asclepias (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## james bond (Mar 3, 2016)

440 Hz music vs 528 Hz music (444 Hz)

Our musical pitch standard is tuned to A=440 Hz (A440), but 528 Hz is what the universe vibrates at.  If you ring fine crystal, I think it vibrates to 528 Hz.  So why did the USG set the standard at A440?

I think to avoid broken glass.  Have a listen to A=444 Hz tuned music.  It sounds better.



(Avoid A=432 Hz music.  It's Satan's pitch and disgusting.)


----------

